# self closing widowhood hen boxes



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

Does anyone have or know where to find detail drawings or plans for self closing widdowhood hen boxes? I would like to build some.


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vT33Hgm_zM


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

I build that set for a guy from
NY


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

And that one for myself http://youtu.be/TkXB9b5HoDg


----------



## 9toes (Apr 4, 2012)

What is the purpose of these widowhood perches?


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

so your hen's will stay mated to the cocks and not each other.


----------



## Andy Bach (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi Ceee0237

Is it possible to show more details or how you do it! I need to build one 

Thanks


----------



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

Anyone find plans for these yet?


----------

